# New personal best rainbow



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Caught her at the lower mountain fork a couple weeks back on a olive crawfish pattern that I tied. Measured appx 25" and not sure on weight.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

beautiful fish!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a beautiful rainbow. Congrats!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Excellent. Never fished the LMF but it's definitely a high priority.

I like the reel too. Is that one of those Abels where they did the fish pattern?


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Excellent. Never fished the LMF but it's definitely a high priority.
> 
> I like the reel too. Is that one of those Abels where they did the fish pattern?


Yessir, it's an Abel Super 4N in brook trout anodizing on a Sage TCX 9' 5wt. I've had lots of trout rods and this is hands down the best setup I've had. I like a fast action rod. I really like the abel for trout but for hard saltwater use I much prefer the hatch reels or the high end nautilus's.

Thanks for the compliments guys! It was about a 20 minute fight to land the sucker. I thought I was going to loose the fish several times. I was only using 6x tippet so the drag of the reel really came into play.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice fish!!

Did u eat him?


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

It's amazing we have such a good trout fishery less than 3 hours from Dallas.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> Nice fish!!
> 
> Did u eat him?


No he was released. I'm sure he would have been pretty delicious on the smoker though!


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Excellent. Never fished the LMF but it's definitely a high priority.
> 
> I like the reel too. Is that one of those Abels where they did the fish pattern?


Here's a close up of that reel + a sizable LMB


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

TXTECHKA said:


> No he was released. I'm sure he would have been pretty delicious on the smoker though!


 I bet, great catch!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

that's a cool rig dude- I like how the green in the reel matches up with the green rod.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice one. WTG!!:brew2:


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice fish best I've pulled out of there was just under 20


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

beautiful.....


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fishing 6x. Ouch! If they won't eat 3x or bigger, I let them be


----------

